# Chicken Korma (V9.2 Date: 26 Nov 2011)   (Serves 8)



## Desmond (Mar 23, 2015)

I love curry and I have created full menu banquets for up to 60 people and have recently discovered that an Indian woman commented on how nice my curries are. I DO NOT use jars of sauces. I was hoping I could have them published in some free cook book but I can't find anywhere to find these. So I may as well just send them out hoping my name remains on them. This one is a chicken Korma.

Chicken Korma (V9.2 Date: 26 Nov 2011)   (Serves 8)

*Ingredients: (per person)
*800g Chicken breast (100g)
450g Onions (56g)

*Seasonings:*
80g Cashew nuts (10g)
8g Ground coriander (1g)
8g Garam masala (1g)
8g Ground cumin (1g)
8g Ground turmeric (1g)
12g Ginger (1.5g)
425ml Double cream (53g)
425ml Plain yoghurt (53g)  
225ml Chopped tomatoes (28g)
20g Garlic (2.5g)
4 bay leaves, crumbled / crushed
Optional: 4g cornflower mixed with a small amount of cold water if desired.

*Preparation:
*Utensils for ease of cooking but not essential: This takes a lot of pressure out of cooking and makes use of how they do it on TV also a good way to show off.

1 Small bowl, frying pan, saucepan and 4 large plastic cartons (e.g. old yogurt or cream containers)
• Weigh out all the seasonings and place in a container.
• Crush cashews nuts as fine as possible (A mortar and pestle would help here) and add to seasonings.
• Cut the chicken fillets into byte size chunks and place in a small bowl. Kitchen scissors would be best.
• Weigh out the chopped tomatoes into a large plastic container.
• Weigh out the double cream into a large plastic container.
• Weigh out the yoghurt into a large plastic container.

*Method:
*Place some vegetable oil into a frying pan. Stir in onions and cook until soft and translucent: this should take about 3 to 5 minutes, and then transfer to a saucepan.
Add some more vegetable oil to the frying pan and stir in the chicken. Lightly fry until they turn white. 
Transfer chicken to saucepan containing the onions and mix in the seasonings thoroughly.
Add the cream, yoghurt, tomatoes, garlic and seasonings to the saucepan.  
Cook on a medium heat for about 20 minutes and reduce the heat
Optional: Add the cornflower in stages. and stir until curry thickens to desired extent.
Reduce to a low heat for a further 20-30 minutes, stirring occasionally.

For the rice: Instead of using one cup of rice to one cup of water, try 80%  of water to 20%  of coconut milk. 
Basmati rice would be better.

Desmond O’Toole​


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 23, 2015)

It looks good Desmond . Can I just ask about the quantities of spices ? 8g with 1g in brackets ? I don't quite understand that bit , what would be the equivalent , saying using teaspoons ?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 23, 2015)

Gravy Queen said:


> It looks good Desmond . Can I just ask about the quantities of spices ? 8g with 1g in brackets ? I don't quite understand that bit , what would be the equivalent , saying using teaspoons ?




The first number is for 8 portions. The numbers in brackets are a "per person" quantity.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 23, 2015)

Ah ok thanks Andy . I generally tend to use teaspoon or tablespoon measures for spices so I got a bit confused (easily done ) .


----------



## Desmond (Mar 24, 2015)

I tend to get very scientific with my recipes as I come from a computer programming background. I have recipes stating 
eggs (0.75) which some people find amusing but it should work if you multiply it all up. Let me know what you think.


I start by downloading various recipes and make my own out of what I read. What makes my blood boil is one cup of this and 1/2 cup of that etc.


----------

